# Speech & Swallow Therapy Billing



## JamisonJarman (Sep 22, 2011)

I am trying to bill Medicaid for procedure code 92526 and it is NOT permitted through our therapy services provider contract. Medicaid suggested that we find/use a different code for swallow therapy services. Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## ccardella (Sep 22, 2011)

Does your contract cover speech at all or are you using the swallowing code because the patient needs both speech and OT as a co-treat?


----------



## JamisonJarman (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, our contract does cover speech. We bill for 92507 all the time. Now I am trying to bill for 92507 and 92526 treated in the same session on the same day.


----------

